# Wild Side Offers New Children�s Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Wild Side Offers New Children’s Stock Transfers*

The Wild Side, which is well known for its great collection of funny sayings as screen-printed U.S.-made stock transfers, recently expanded its children’s category with a variety of new designs in this and other themes. 

Examples include “New Kid on the Block,” “Please Be Patient, I’m New Here,” “Daddy’s Little Sunshine,” and Mommy’s Little Pooper.” Some funny sayings also are available in Spanish. Other children’s designs include cuddly baby animals, children’s biker sayings, and dinosaurs. 

The new full-front designs are high-definition plastisol screen printed transfers that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of army designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Children. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

